# Election



## JonTullos (Nov 3, 2008)

HI all!  Just a reminder from one of the n00bs to take a minute out of your day to go vote!  Democrat, Republican, Green Party, whoever... just go vote and make your voice heard!  Have an awesome day and be safe!

Jon


----------



## piranah (Nov 4, 2008)

im gunna vote....anti-socialism...lol


----------



## stephenrb81 (Nov 4, 2008)

I always vote.  People that are of age to vote and don't vote *DO NOT* have the right to gripe about an elected official since they chose not to be part of the process.

Side note....I'm glad it is soon over because I get *LITERALLY* 6 GOP calls a day asking for my vote


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's my vote, and it's the only one that makes sense - 







None of the above....


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 4, 2008)

I already voted! I love the mail in ballots no waiting in line!


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2008)

AMEN!

I haven't listened to the answering machine at home... but I can't wait to hear the Robo-calls. If there is anything truly impressive, I'll try to record it and post it... Examples: Election day is November 5th, etc.


Voting is a privlage... and too few people exercise it... it is really a shame.

As they used to say in Boston - Vote Early, Vote Often!


----------



## 41 Duck (Nov 4, 2008)

I have secured my right to criticize the government until next November.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2008)

41 Duck said:


> I have secured my right to criticize the government until next November.



Well, the next general election is in 2 years (midterm election).


----------



## wxduff (Nov 4, 2008)

There's usually school board and local elections in the off years though, right?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2008)

It depends on the location. In general, local elections tend to be rolled up into either a general election or a primary election. The primary election isn't necessarilly held in November though.


----------



## reaper (Nov 4, 2008)

We are voting on something?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 4, 2008)

Technically our votes dont really count for anything. The representatives for our respective states can TECHNICALLY vote any way they want to, but it wouldnt do them well to veer from the popular vote. Thats why I think the electoral college is dumb, it was actually created because a long time ago, people with political power and such didnt believe that the general public was capable of picking a proper president.

The popular vote should be whats used for the president, but I digress.

I voted anyway. Its kind of mindblowing, isnt it? Either way you slice it, today is history, and _you_ got the chance to vote in it. 

SO WHEN DO THEY ANNOUNCE THAT OBAMA WON THE ELECTION?


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Same*



EMTCop86 said:


> I already voted! I love the mail in ballots no waiting in line!



Same thing here. Its much easier to vote that way 



                                               :usa:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2008)

Sasha said:


> The representatives for our respective states can TECHNICALLY vote any way they want to, but it wouldnt do them well to veer from the popular vote.



That's not 100% accurate. 24 states have laws that punish faithless electors. Personally, I'm not completely against the idea of the electoral college. Yes, faithless electors needs to be addressed. Yes, all or nothing allocation of electors needs to be addressed, but I do think that it's a good thing that the system forces candidates to address the entire nation instead of hugging to the population centers.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just secured my right to gripe.

Remember though, It's more than just a presidential election.  Our local officials are also in the election as is some propositions and such.

Now its off for lunch and then some more clinicals


----------



## Sasha (Nov 4, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> That's not 100% accurate. 24 states have laws that punish faithless electors. Personally, I'm not completely against the idea of the electoral college. Yes, faithless electors needs to be addressed. Yes, all or nothing allocation of electors needs to be addressed, but I do think that it's a good thing that the system forces candidates to address the entire nation instead of hugging to the population centers.



They still hug on to certain states. States dont have the same number of votes. They focus on the bigger states, Florida, Caliofrnia, Texas, because they have the most votes. While someone can win R.I or Nebraska, and Utah, the other can go win Florida, Caliofrnia, and Texas. Tied, right? Nope. The one who won the bigger states wins, because they have the most votes. Each state is allotted a number of votes based on their population.

Heres a break down of electoral votes alloted to each state:
http://www.fec.gov/pages/elecvote.htm

So why waste your time on 2 or 3 votes?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Each state is allotted a number of votes based on their population.



Not entirely true. Each state is allocated one elector for each member of congress that they have. In addition, by constitutional amendment, Washington, DC is granted 3 electors (well, technically the same representation that they would have if they were a state with the stipulation that they can't have more electors than the least populated state). The simple fact is, though, that you can't win the election based just off of winning Texas, California, NY, Penn. etc. Those states with 3 votes starts to add up quickly in a close race.


----------



## el Murpharino (Nov 4, 2008)

FYI, faithless electors have not changed the outcome of a presidential election in any election.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got back from voting.  I waited until today so I could have the "full experience".  It took all of a few minutes to vote and I was done.  What a let down, I was hoping for a line.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 4, 2008)

The only way to waste your vote: vote Republican or Democrat.

Vote third party!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2008)

When was the last time a third party actually won an electoral vote again?


----------



## jrm818 (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe it would happen more often if people would stop using that as a rational for not voting for a candidate that probably is more in line with their views than one of the big (same 'ole) 2.  I can't count the number of people I've heard describe their views in a way that lines up perfectly with a third party, complain about their disenchantment with the 2 parties, and then refuse to vote third party.  

So maybe they only get a few percent this year....than a few more percentage points in a couple of years...then a few more as they become more viable...etc.

What is going to be different if one party or the other wins again?  I can still remember when Bush was pro small government and all that...but its pretty hard.  The parties have become completely homogenized....


How about: vote for the person you agree most with...ignore all the horse race junk...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 4, 2008)

jrm818 said:


> Maybe it would happen more often if people would stop using that as a rational for not voting for a candidate that probably is more in line with their views than one of the big (same 'ole) 2.  I can't count the number of people I've heard describe their views in a way that lines up perfectly with a third party, complain about their disenchantment with the 2 parties, and then refuse to vote third party.
> 
> So maybe they only get a few percent this year....than a few more percentage points in a couple of years...then a few more as they become more viable...etc.
> 
> ...



:usa: Amen, brother.  Amen.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 4, 2008)

OBAMA WON!

 :usa:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2008)

Now announcing the new Director of Homeland Security, Bill Ayers!


----------



## reaper (Nov 4, 2008)

Sasha said:


> OBAMA WON!
> 
> :usa:




Anyone have job listings for Canada?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 5, 2008)

reaper said:


> Anyone have job listings for Canada?



Why? Our economy is finally going to improve, and this country is finally going to do a U-Turn and start going in the right direction.


----------



## wxduff (Nov 5, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Why? Our economy is finally going to improve, and this country is finally going to do a U-Turn and start going in the right direction.



That won't happen until a Libertarian or a Libertarian minded candidate is elected. Closest we got was Ron Paul.

Not close enough.

And if the name Bob Barr was even mentioned today by a major news station, it was about how pathetic his numbers would be...


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Why? Our economy is finally going to improve, and this country is finally going to do a U-Turn and start going in the right direction.



i think the saddest part about this whole process is that you(and im using you here to represent the entire party, not just you sasha) actually believe that....


----------



## Sasha (Nov 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i think the saddest part about this whole process is that you(and im using you here to represent the entire party, not just you sasha) actually believe that....



Yeah, imagine that. Not everyone is a complete cynic.


----------



## gillysaurus (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Touche, Sasha ^_^

I don't think much is going to change. They're all lying politicians. I do think it's cool that we've gotten our first African American president, though. Yay equality!


----------



## reaper (Nov 5, 2008)

Because those of us that are a little older have seen all this before. I don't see the magic man doing much to improve this country. I do not think any of them were worth voting for. You just had to pick the lesser of all evils. Our economy is on a down hill slide and most of that is out of the government's hands. I just hope our military does not suffer from this decision. Then we will see a whole new country come into play and it won't be the U.S.A.!!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 5, 2008)

reaper said:


> Because those of us that are a little older have seen all this before.



Dont make this about age, dude. Seriously. Dont.


----------



## daedalus (Nov 5, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Dont make this about age, dude. Seriously. Dont.



Why not?

Im only in my very early twenties, but I respect the words of those older than me. I know that age brings prospective and wisdom.


----------



## reaper (Nov 5, 2008)

daedalus said:


> Why not?
> 
> Im only in my very early twenties, but I respect the words of those older than me. I know that age brings prospective and wisdom.



Exactly, I stated that the older members have seen it before. That is the truth and something you have to come to understand. We have seen other Presidents come to office, promising changes. It never happens. The President of this country does not have the power to push changes. It takes the entire government to make any changes happen. This never gets done because politicians are out for their own agendas. They refuse to come together for the greater good of the people.

I hope the man can prove us wrong, but I doubt anyone is holding their breath. I will commend the man, if he can turn this country around. Until then, I don't buy the used car salesman speeches, that provide no solutions to the problem at hand!


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 5, 2008)

Congress is a joke. Our founding fathers would be ashamed of how generally pig-headed, corrupt and foolish Congress is today. Even the best President wouldn't be able to do jack with this type of Congress. Not to mention other problems amongst the entire spectrum of government impeding progress. 

It's almost always a decision for the lesser of two evils. In all honestly, I was undecided and slightly leaning more towards McCain until he picked Palin. I had nightmares about a Palin succession to presidency the night that was announced. It was horrific.  

Regardless of your pick, I hope all of you can see the significance of a black man being elected president, and by such a wide margin. It really struck me last night as my dad and I were watching the results together. When my dad was about my age, he was immersed in the Civil Rights Movement atmosphere of race riots, the emergence of desegregation busing (which resulted in violent beatings and fights at his high school), the assassination of MLK jr., and clearly racially-motivated police brutality. At the time he could have never imagined that his child would one day be voting for a black man for the presidency. 

I find it pretty amazing that just 50 years after African Americans were  struggling to gain the right to go to the same restaurants and send their kids to the same schools as whites, we've elected a black man as President.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 5, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> ^ Touche, Sasha ^_^
> I do think it's cool that we've gotten our first African American president, though. Yay equality!



You know, this is what is upsetting me the most. Personally, I could care less if he was green, blue or purple. The *truth* is he is *NOT*  Black African he is *Mulatto*! 

His father was definitely African decent, but his mother was white and fair skinned and he was raised by his white grand parents. 

Again, it really doesn't matter except the media (as usual) who described the race was immaterial is now re-enforcing incorrectly. 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Nov 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> You know, this is what is upsetting me the most. Personally, I could care less if he was green, blue or purple. The *truth* is he is *NOT*  Black African he is *Mulatto*!
> 
> His father was definitely African decent, but his mother was white and fair skinned and he was raised by his white grand parents.
> 
> ...



His skin is black, he is a minority. It doesnt matter what kind of black he is, in my opinion. I think its amazing that he is the president. Not only do I think he is the best canidate, but it kind of instills hope, you know? Hope that America isnt the as bigoted as it used to be, that we are finally moving away from racism. Its awesome, and I am happy to be alive to see it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 5, 2008)

Now that the election is over, let's get back to talking about EMS.


----------

